
AT&T Defends '5GE' Amidst Backlash - mspoonyg
https://www.tomsguide.com/us/att-5ge-elbaz-interview-ces,news-29060.html
======
karmakaze
5GE looks like 'ED'GE and the subscript E in the network marker even looks
like what used to show for EDGE. So if your memory goes that far back it
works, it's like 5G but with a bit of EDGE mixed in.

------
gumby
TL;DR: AT&T is putting an ad on your phone where the protocol marker normally
goes. They are saying that their customers will be delighted to know that if
they are in an area which, had they a different phone, they could be getting
even faster service.

